# What got you interested in mma then?



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

What got you interested in mma then?

I first saw UFC in the mid 90's when I ordered a vhs (old school!) from a wrestling tape trader back around '95, it was a bit of an eye opener! I had been watching some Pancrase (old rules) for a while before that's what got me interested in more than pro wrestling (I was in my late teens).

I remember showing the UFC tape to friends at the time and having to explain over and over that there was only 3 rules (I think it was 3, long time ago!) because they couldn't believe what they were seeing!

I love the way the sport has progressed since the early days, it's done itself proud.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Started Muay Thai when I was 16, after realising I was a fat f**k and needed to become SOLID KIDDA!

Googled for a good martial art, and up came Sitpinyo Muay Thai for Beginners, taught by Gary Carter. So I went down with a couple of my friends, and we started going weekly. After about 3 weeks they stopped going, and I continued for another year and a half. Been out of it for at least 6 months, only been twice in that time, and spend a couple of days in the gym with the punchbag. Had to work on my Jiu Jitsu game cause I fell in love with the sport.

Anyway, after about 6 months of Muay Thai with Gary, a new teacher (who I think taught Gary) started coming down to train, called Peter Davies. Now this guy was teep kicking and throwing Gary and Matt around as if they were nothing, and I was like..."Woah".

So he invited people down to Next Generation, where he taught every Wednesday. I was one of the people who came down, and saw that people were doing Mixed Martial Arts. I'd never seen this before, I was one of the people who knew of "cage fighting" and wrote it off as shite, because at that point Muay Thai was the best thing ever and nobody could beat it.

I started doing the Jiu Jitsu classes, and I sucked at first, did it for about 4 weeks and then went straight back to Muay Thai. After another 9 months of Muay Thai, I really got into the Jiu Jitsu again, after watching BJ Penn, Marcello Garcia, Eddie Bravo, the lot.

Now, almost 2 years after I started, and 8 months after starting BJJ, I've reached the point where I am close to achieving my blue belt. But I also realise that I have to put in countless hours, dedication and hard work every single day now if I want to get my blue belt. Enter tournaments, go train every time I am physically able to, no excuses.

http://jiujitsuprogear.com//fight-boardshort-pi-762.html

I aim to look like this guy, and fight like this guy, in the next year.

Okay, maybe fighting like Mr Garcia is a bit too much to ask in a year (or ever haha), but I can definitely get toned like that!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good post Jay, i trained and started under the same thai teacher as Jay, i really wasnt intersted in martial arts at all, my girlfriends brother (si-k) dragged me to a thai class he'd done karate for years and wanted to try something different, i dont know why i went with him because it really wasnt my thing, i was a weightlifter, and that was all.

The 1st class was held above a skate shop on bold st Liverpool as the 'dojo' as i thought it was called was being renovated, after 3-4 minutes of the warmup i literaly thought i was going to die, i realised how unfit i was i couldnt skip, shadow box, nothing i was crap...i thought i was going to finish the class and be saying how easy it was because i'd been goin the gym and lifting weights for years i was very wrong, all's the weightlifting and eating 300+grams of protein a day had got me was fat, i was 5'6 13 stone 2 and probably about 20% bodyfat i thought i was lean and ripped...i wasnt, simon dragged me down to the next class which involved pad work i'd never thrown a kick in my life but realised it was Awesome!! So i carried on going being taught under gary, matt goulden a few others, then went onto next gen and trained under peter davies...im totally out of the loop now though havent done a class for months, been far too busy with the business and the baby, i'll get back there soon though...since training thai properly i got my weight down to about 11stone and with a mixture of cardio and weighttraining kept pretty much all the muscle i had before


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I've had a TMA background all of my life and come from a fighting family. After practising a number of different art throughout my early life my interest started to dwindle with my teenage years and other things started to take over * mainly the women and going out *

I was at a friends one night when we came across an old UFC * think it was 38 but not sure * on telly and as soon as a isaw it my interest was sparked. I decided to go home and look up about the UFC and find out what it was * me thinking it was some sort of new style lol * When i found out it was called Mixed Martial Arts and was based around a number of arts i couldn't help but be interested * knowing i already had a TMA background *

I dragged 2 of my mates along to my clsoest MMA billed class and it was great but as i progressed and watched more and more MMA itself i realised that i needed to find new places to train with * with want for a better word * better trainers. Since then i have traveled across the UK and even trained in other countries in both MMA and Muay Thai * which is my main TMA discipline of choice at the minute *


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk (Feb 12, 2008)

I played rugby league for my university for a mix of fitness/weight training and the social aspect. I broke my leg after playing 5 mins of the final, in the final game of my final year and limped off never to chase the egg again. The doc however said I could do any sport I liked aslong as I could take the pain in my leg, running and jumping etc were ok but I didn't fancy taking a tackle on it so I started looking for a new sport. Football and cricket were ruled out as I don't have a vagina, so I got into boxing as replacement agressive sport which I could do on my broken leg. From boxing I moved to muay thai when my leg healed and from thai to BJJ and MMA.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

An online friend from the USA haha

She told me about her husband competing in MMA and when she told me it was a combination of several martial arts I was like "whoa". I thought 'f**k that, he must be a dangerous guy, I'll never get close to him' (in my head all I could picture was him getting hangry and start killing everybody with his bare hands lol

Never thought about it again until 1 year later, I randomly met a big name of BJJ who 'diverted' me to the UFC of which he is part of - which I never watched because I just couldn't be bothered but then he told me it was an evolution of the vale tudo, and that I knew what it was. Then I met someone else from the UFC who gave me tickets and things just went from there. Like thousands of others, I'm a newb who arrived with the boom of the UFC in recent years.


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

My Uncle's a black belt in Japanese Jui Jitsu so he sort of got me into that, I started going with my cousin when I was 7/8ish in 1999 stayed there for like 3 years eventually getting bored of the teacher really, getting my green belt. Back then I dreamed of going into some sort of Animal Style Kung Fu, after watching the Power Rangers (aghhh no waiii) and seeing their animal styles. It's devastating but I was about 9... :laugh:

Then I went all "Once Upon A Time In China" on everyone, watching old Kung Fu films with the stories inspiring me, becoming obsessed with Bruce Lee and his mentality of MMA being the way forward so I started in Hung Gar, which is based on five animals, about 4 months ago and I'm really enjoying it, it's good for conditioning and strength. It was probably a few months before starting Hung Gar that I came across The Fight Network sitting watching fights for hours. MMA definatley is the sport of the future.

Then I started signing up to forums to learn more about the sport, watched more and it even made me train harder in Hung Gar.

Then I had my first BJJ class on Saturday and I loved it so I'll probably be going Wednesdays and Saturdays depending how training is on Monday and how much work I have on Tuesday.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sports-Select.co.uk said:


> so I started looking for a new sport. Football and cricket were ruled out as I don't have a vagina, so I got into boxing


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ibanez - cool thread mate (are you named after the really smart guitars?)

SickShaolin - killer first paragraph.

Anyhoo, as Marc said I'm to blame.

My dad took me to karate at aged 10 - I failed my black belt a 15 due to a very dubious decision by 1 instructor (out of 3)- after 2 hours I made 1 mistake on a block and they counted it as 2 as I did not realise we where alternating hands as most of the people started on the wrong hand I pannicked thought I was on the wrong hand switched as as their was no count it was classed as a mistake x 2- bastards...

After balloning up to 15 stone lifting weights (now about 28/29) It suddenly occured to me - halfway up a flight of stairs I was out of condition - I decided to go boxing (as this would work the conditioning harder than karate - which imo does not push you as much), went round all the local gyms and none of them wanted to know as I was around 30 - did not even ask me to throw a punch, then I figured I was better at kicking anyway as this is how I used to defend myself against the 35 yr old 15 stone karate guys (when I was 10-15 yrs old and 10 stone) stay out of range an kick em in the head - worked great, they where too gassed to keep up with me (even back then conditioning was the key past basic moves). Anyhoo ended up going back to my old club (which was in the same place doing the same stuff 15 years later), got bored with this very quickly as after about 4 sessions I was no longer sweating - then I picked up UFC one and thought screw me Royce is cool (plus wipped the smug I'll kick the arse off and wrestler/grappler going concept) - knew I would be limited re my knees so the next thing apart from BJJ was Muay Thai that stood out and then I rang (see hassled, badgered, nagged and blackmailed) Marc. 4 year into Thai and knowing Matt G was a really cool guy and excellent all round MMA lad asked him to run through some BJJ and got away with a few moves I never though I would be able to do (re my knees) then took up privates with Jay Tan and then hassled, badgered, nagged and blackmailed Marc to come with me to Next Gen for some Muay Thai and BJJ(although Peter Davies was training us as Gary moved to Thailand) now and his main base was Next Gen - I also during my 4 years at Sitpinyo doubled my lessons up going to a local boxing club and doing Thai under David Roscoe (former Ameteur Europen Champ) he was excellent both in terms as a person and his lessons - he did make people yack - which I thought was great as if you did not yack you knew you where fit - plus he was a legend to spar with he would basically let the younger lads batter him whilst he tap sparred them to let them know where they where open or doing something wrong - personally I could not get near him. I'm now training in my gym in the back garden waiting for Marc to sort himself out - I run each morning 6.30am-7.30am and alternate between Thai days and weights and conditioning days to keep inshape till we hit Next Gen again - after watching our former training partners all do really well in Cage Gladiators 2 weekends ago I think Marc and I are chomping at the bit.:yes:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh mate wont be much longer i'll be back soon


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Just the first paragraph? Agh, that was the embarrasing, terrible bit.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, the big man has spoken - well written and I have proof - good times:happy:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

God the replies are alive today Select.sport I have just got onto the bit Marc highlighted - well funny.

SickShaolin - first paragraph is a corker - nothing to be ashamed off - Marc still wears his power ranger suit when he goes to the Sainsburys shopping with my sister.

Plus before MMA who didn't want to be Bruce Lee - Chuck Norris is for red necks and hairy bikers...ooooo I'm gonna get shot.


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Bruce Lee is the first dude I know to actually create his own MMA system - Jeet Kuen Do. :happy:


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

Si-K said:


> Ibanez - cool thread mate (are you named after the really smart guitars?)


Thanks man. I happened to be sitting by my guitar when signing up to the forum! It's a 1990 Ibanez RG550 in desert yellow that I've owned since '91. Do you play?


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Whopper that Ibanez. I like acoustic, I don't play no more but I used to play a little.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

I always wanted to do mma since i saw a vid of the first ufc but back then i couldnt even find a muay thai class let along wrestling or any sort of grappling.

I spent most of my teenaged years walking up and down in a line doing kicks and punches and katas just so i would do some pad work and sparring at the end.

Not suprisingly i had a tendency to get dishearend and jump from one traditional martial art to the next until my early twentys when i found a new hobby of drinking and chasing girls amoungst other unseemly habbits until my mid twentys when i got a good girlfriend and realised that mma had became popular and there was alot of classes so, needing a new hobby.i took up a class at possible the worst mma gym in the world, where at 16st i was expected to practice take downs with middle aged women. The istructors where very obviously tkd and karate isntructs and i was expected to learn combos with axe kicks and jumping kicks in it to pass a grading even though i explained i had no interest in grading:baffled: but the thing that really made me change gyms was having to say the club cread at the end of class.

After leaving the sh1tty gym i realised if i wanted to be any good i would have to take it more seriously so i now travel 45 mins to class at one of the best mma gyms in the country and 45 mins to get home, thats 4x a week and i also do 2 days at the weekend (from next week) doing muay thai and im loving it.

I would train 7 days a week if i could find a class on sundays lol


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, mate since I was about 12 - Joe Satrini and Steve Vai well cool (Ibanez guys)- although I love playing Stevie Ray Vaughan stuff - I quit a very well paid job to sit a degree in music - so I could earn Â£20 p/h like my instructors - played a fair amount of classical in my time as well, wanted to teach that but LIPA ****ed up and it all went wrong - i should have sued!).

Have played in the Cavern in Liverpoool and gigged in Manchester etc playing own stuff in numerous groups - Had 12 gutiars at 1 point now I have a Fender delux strat Â£1,100 and a Tanglewood semi Â£400.00 and a Fender Rocpro amp and a massive Laney bass amp and cheap base (and a million pedals to boot)- also played some drums in my time but nothing serious.

I had a Charvel Pro solist 2 with floating floyd rose trem at 1 point cost Â£1,100 as well - that was yellow was shit hot to play 24 fret - talk to dolphins doing harmonic dive and reverse trems on it ala steve vai and joe satch - happy days....

Anyway, yes I have seen the JKD stuff bought the book tried the stance etc - have you ever seen Bruce Lee in a real fight - I saw one of the roof top ones he had (basically this was the pass time of the young guys back then) get on a roof and have a fight - have to say a lot of it was running after each other with no real conclusion - not that I wanna knock THE MAN.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

It was quite weird the way I got into MMA.

I mean, I'm a blackbelt in Mushin Kempo Jiu Jitsu, and have trained in Tae Kwon Do and Kickboxing in the past.

Bit sad, really, but a few years ago, I was wondering to myself.."How awesome would it be if there was tournaments where you could mix all these martial arts up?"

So I googled Mixed Martial Arts. Lol.

End result.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Toxo - sorry got so caught up in the guitar thing missed your reply...

I will not feel no pain in this dojo, no mercy shall be shown in this dojo - or something karate kid like that - did the ole women keep sprawling out of your takedowns??? how funny would that have been.

I have been asked to hit the thai pads full power a couple of times (when women have been padding - I dont think I'm very good but I could not bring myself to do it incase they got injured) - after about the 8th time my kru finally said O.K hit it light and work on speed instead - I was much happier - and then he tried to show me how to do a push kick falling into a round kick to the head - he split the lads eye open so I had to pad for it (as the lad clearly screwed up the pad holding) and then I was supposed to do it to this girl - eeerrr no.

How do you find your recovery - the most I have done (and they where at a hard pace) was 5 times a week and boy did I appreciate those 2 days off, especially as I bruise like a peach and used to basically sit in Arnica for 2 days - 1 was a private so that was killer.

Imy all I can say is brains and looks eh?.  , How's the comdey script going??.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Im a firm believer that there is no such thing as overtraining just under eating, if you dont believe me just look at all the old irish boxers who used to work 12 hour shifts of hard labour on the building sites and then train in the evenings and weekends.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Bruce lee, Mr Miaggi, Chuck Norris

End of lol.

Before MMA Bruce Lee was the first mainstream martial artist to actively recognise that by combining different aspects of different martial arts he could create a devastating fighting method that was fast, accurate and direct. A true pioneer.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

toxo said:


> Im a firm believer that there is no such thing as overtraining just under eating, if you dont believe me just look at all the old irish boxers who used to work 12 hour shifts of hard labour on the building sites and then train in the evenings and weekends.


I always wondered about that, years ago (before I got serious about any training) I used to cycle 5 miles to the deport and then spend the whole day chopping down trees / splitting logs / digging holes whatever and then I'd cycle home and then go to boxing training twice a week and lift on the weekend in my mate's garage. Yeah, I slept like a log and rarely went to bed later than 9.00 for a couple of years but I didn't drink and ate more protein than you can shake a stick at. Never really felt like I'd "overtrained"... certainly not something my dad or my grandfather would have had cross their minds ( hard old buggers, fire service and oil rig work!)

Re getting into MMA, I'd trained Judo when I was young, tried Tang Soo Do for a few years , then went into Hapkido for a year or so (not flexible enough for that at all!) then got into Boxing which carried me through many years and I eventually got into Crane style Kung Fu and then slowly got into San Shou and Chin Na (joint locking and holds), alongside that a few friends were into BJJ and we all trained at each others houses on the weekends (still do but more sporadic since most of us got married). Still not been to a "proper" MMA class as yet but I think San Shou gives you a pretty good grounding and learning locks and subs through Chin Na and basic BJJ is going to help.

Also I'm a great lover of watching Lumps batter the hell out of each other so I've loved the UFC since I discovered it in the late 90s...


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> So I googled Mixed Martial Arts. Lol.


Gladly MMA is a sport named very straight forwardly. Imagine they decided to come come up with a name from scratch to describe the whole thing combined? eheh

I knew there were sseveral age groups on here but I'm realising it's even more expanded than I initially though (and very happy to know I'm far from being both the youngest and the least experienced - thanks for the ego stroke UK-MMA :rofl


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Gladly MMA is a spor named very straight forwardly. Imagine they decided to come come up with a name from scratch to describe the whole thing combined? eheh
> 
> I knew there were sseveral age groups on here but I'm realising it's even more expanded than I initially though (and very happy to know I'm far from being both the youngest and the least experienced - thanks for the ego stroke UK-MMA :rofl


If we split the posting categories into Male and Female though would you be the oldest, youngest, least experienced OR *EDIT * most experienced in the Female poster category lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> If we split the posting categories into Male and Female though would you be the oldest, youngest or least experienced in the Female poster category lol


I'd like 'most experienced' category to be consired as well, if you please *kicks dirt*


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL.....Skyler???has not posted in a while so I would say you are THE female of UK MMA (in a bruce Lee pioneering way!!!):laugh:

Chase too true about Mr Lee - god I would have loved to have seen him in the Cage - especially the early days - he would have made Royce look like a monster - as he was what 5.2?? and 9.7 stone.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Imy all I can say is brains and looks eh?.  , How's the comdey script going??.


Haha! Legend. :laugh:



Kunoichi said:


> I'd like 'most experienced' category to be consired as well, if you please *kicks dirt*


No.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> LOL.....Skyler???has not posted in a while so I would say you are THE female of UK MMA (in a bruce Lee pioneering way!!!):laugh:


Well I do spend a fair amount of my time browing this forum... if that's what you mean 

So am I like, the Cobra Commander? (I really need to feel important right now) lol



Imy said:


> No.


*damn*


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Si-K said:


> LOL.....Skyler???has not posted in a while so I would say you are THE female of UK MMA (in a bruce Lee pioneering way!!!):laugh:
> 
> Chase too true about Mr Lee - god I would have loved to have seen him in the Cage - especially the early days - he would have made Royce look like a monster - as he was what 5.2?? and 9.7 stone.


Yeah eh wasn't the biggest of men but he could hit like a man twice his size. I think he had a perfect Pro Boxing record in China too with near enough all of his fights being won by KO.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

done kick-boxing for afew years but got bored & the result of stopping = me putting on serious weight.

so i googled ' mma gym liverpool ' and there you go


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Where do you train then mate?


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Always was a bit of a scrapper in school being the biggest lad scally bastards always wanted to know who was the cock so lessons were given to them over the years lol then through my late teens never got in any trouble and was content I could swing for anyone...

Then when I was about 21 walkin home bladdered with my mrs and another couple kicked off, long story short my mrs ended up knocked out and me with a broken nose and hair pulled out (by his mrs :laugh: youd have to have seen it to understand!!!) so! with that I started going to boxing, thought, next time Il deck anyone in my way with the first punch (as you do)... boxed for 2 years (just training really,no fights) then got invited to a kickboxing class and a thai class the following day, loved the thai and been doing it for 3 maybe 4 years again as marc, started in the now skate shop or 'dojo' as it was lol on Bold st. Went to thailand with gary an matt, had few interclubs over the years and in the last 12 months Ive probably done about 10 sessions of jiu jitsu.

As for UFC its less than 12 months since I took an interest, first thing I seen was ultimate fighter, episode I watched started with 2 guys kickin off over someones protein getting robbed, I never was a fan of big brother reality tv shite so avoided TUF UFC until recently and now I understand jiu jitsu Im hooked!!!


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

JayC said:


> Where do you train then mate?


Next Generation

if you go there im the loner:rolleyes: who tends to wear black cage gladiator hoody so keep an eye out


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

What do you look like...are you going tonight to the jiu jitsu?


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Nar, im thinking of starting it though after me holiday so around the 26th of september ill start going.

im around 5'9, blondish hair er usually wear a grey n-g t-shirt & white shorts for training, aint been in for a couple of weeks though


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

JayC said:


> What do you look like...are you going tonight to the jiu jitsu?


i've decided i'll be going to bjj on monday. when are you next going?


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to be rather large in the fat sense and got picked on for it at school for a while. Had enough of it so thought f**k it, why not try and learn how to look after myself. Started to box in london, did for a while, year and a bit i think, moved around gyms alot though. Then started watching the UFC which i thought was pretty cool, thought that looks like fun. So when i was at uni started chatting to a bloke who was quite a high ranked amateur thai boxer, ended up finding a gym just messing around doing more boxing, slowly started to try some Mui Thai and BJJ and gone from there really. Probably quite a common story amoungst people in mma, the whole getting one over on the bully...


----------



## Big_E (Jul 14, 2008)

when i was at school i was a big bloke and was in shape (when i say in shape i mean rounded) so as you do when your at school got ripped for it so started doing boxing, didn't stick with it long just got really bored.then when i was down the pub with me mate he mentioned MMA and a club he goes to so i tagged along, long story short6months and i haven't stopped going


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

I've stopped going to the Next Gen, not feeling it really, okay class when you're there but it's a ****er for me to get to really.

Probably take a trip to Wolfslair in the next few weeks.


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Is Wolfslair in Widnes?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Marty Keane said:


> i've decided i'll be going to bjj on monday. when are you next going?


Every day mate haha, and yeah it's in Widnes.

*shudders at the word Widnes*


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha

sound mate, i'll have to come teach ya a lesson


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah right sound lad.

My Rubber Guard is no match for KEANOOOO


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

haha :laugh:

a kick in the nuts & you'll be my bitch :laugh: then we will see who's a match for who


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I know kung fu.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> I know kung fu.


He's lying, Keano. He can't even hold chopsticks properly.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Imy said:


> He's lying, Keano. He can't even hold chopsticks properly.


But he can make a wicked paper swan.....

.... Damn that's not Kung Fu my bad


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha!

Keano- I like it  :laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

keano looks quite attractive:yes:do you have armpits like kunoichi


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

spitfire said:


> keano looks quite attractive:yes:do you have armpits like kunoichi


Wrong just Wrong lol. The avatar is not of Keano you plonker lol Keano is a feller i think. Or do you swing that way spitfire :laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

i know, you ppppplonka. :laugh: i only swing both ways when i train with out me box.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> keano looks quite attractive:yes:do you have armpits like kunoichi





Cha$e said:


> Wrong just Wrong lol. The avatar is not of Keano you plonker lol Keano is a feller i think. Or do you swing that way spitfire :laugh:


Does it mean that I win? That I'm still the King O' Teh Jungleâ„¢? :laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It means, it looks like you got a lot of black hair growing out your armpits and defying gravity... Re jungle: Is that what your doing, swinging from a tree? :rofl: :baffled:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It means, it looks like you got a lot of black hair growing out your armpits and defying gravity... Re jungle: Is that what your doing, swinging from a tree? :rofl: :baffled:  .


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Eh . Twice.. how did that happen.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Eh . Twice.. how did that happen.


Bit eager there lol. And man i got some seriously gross images when you mentioned swinging both ways without your box. Damn


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Spitfire i'll take it as a complement :laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Re jungle: Is that what your doing, swinging from a tree? :rofl: :baffled:


and I'm very good at it.

EDIT: Wait, I meant it in a Tarzan kinda way, not in a monkey-swinging-from-a-tree kinda way :baffled:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> and I'm very good at it.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I meant it in a Tarzan kinda way, not in a *lumberjack-coming-to-kill-you way* :baffled:


wat.

Sorry, I'm bored.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

IT? HMMM.

Just got got back from the gym.

Entered a comp on the rowing machine. How long to do 500 mtrs. I managed 1.30 up untill the the last 70 mtrs. I finished with a time of 136.1. Not bad for an oldie. I beat all of the guys in my age band and most of the younger guys in their peak. I came 9th over all out of about 50.The first three was Mathew Pinsent, Steve Redgrave and and anther olypmian. Mathew Pinsent had the best time of 126. So in reality i came 6th.

Im sure i could get it under 130 as ive been feeling crap since i had man flew a couple of weeks ago.

:yes:


----------

